# Post here for RG to give you a song.



## Ether's Bane (Sep 29, 2009)

First off, a shout-out to Retsu for coming up with this idea.

Just specify what you like, and post. I'll then give you a recommendation.

List so far (alphabetically):

Dinru: "Art of Life" - X Japan
Flareth: "Ramblin' Man" - Allman Brothers
glitchedgamer: "Indians" - Anthrax
Grimdour: "Bonded by Blood" - Exodus
Hematophyte: "Snow (Hey Oh)" - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Storm, Earth, and Fire: "Creep" - Radiohead
Teh Ebil Snorlax: "Monsters" - Matchbook Romance
Watershed: "The Love of Hate" - Deadsoul Tribe
Xaldin: "Paid in Full" - Sonata Arctica
Zeta Reticuli: "Cherub Rock" - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 29, 2009)

Recommend me music.

I like:

Anathema
Paradise Lost
Porcupine Tree
Pink Floyd
Radiohead
Dream Theater
In Flames
Nightwish
Sonata Arctica
Opeth
Dark Tranquillity
Agalloch
Alice in Chains
Snow Patrol
Katatonia
Pain of Salvation
Kamelot
etc...

(don't rec my dying bride or sym x or something because I likely already know/like/jack off to them on a regular basis)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 29, 2009)

Hit me.

Slayer
Motorhead
Iced Earth
Megadeth
Metallica
Anthrax
Iron Maiden
Lamb of God (select few songs)
Machine Head (see above)
AC/DC

Among others. :)


----------



## Flareth (Sep 29, 2009)

I really don't have much muscial taste so.

Taylor Swift
Carrie Underwood
Kenny Chesney
The Beatles
And most other modern country music.

Yeah, so recommend me some stuff. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 29, 2009)

Watershed: The Love of Hate - Deadsoul Tribe

Grimdour: Bonded by Blood - Exodus


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 30, 2009)

Well this should be interesting.

Rammstein
Oomph!
Breaking Benjamin
Seether
Tata Young
Lee Hyori
BoA
Do As Infinity
Aya Hirano
Utada Hikaru
Nana Mizuki
KOTOKO
Soundgarden
Pearl Jam
Weezer
Dengue Fever
Koop
Juanes


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 30, 2009)

radiohead
sigur rós
pink floyd
nine inch nails
opeth
the flaming lips
tool
of montreal
animal collective
the roots
mew
porcupine tree
the decemberists
tv on the radio
m.i.a.
girl talk
deerhunter
sufjan stevens,
dream theater
danger mouse


----------



## Ven (Sep 30, 2009)

For me, I don't have a set band or anything, but I do like:
Dragonforce
All American REjects
Green Day
Simple Plan
Coldplay(Only Viva la Vida)
and general rock songs. (ie: Animal I've Become, Pressing On, etc...)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 30, 2009)

Anberlin
Arctic Monkeys
Atreyu
Avril Lavigne
Bloc Party
Breaking Benjamin
Chevelle
Coldplay
Death Cab for Cutie
Does It Offend You, Yeah?
Evanescence
Fall Out Boy
Franz Ferdinand
Green Day
Linkin Park
The Killers
Muse
My Chemical Romance
No Doubt
Paramore
The Raconteurs
Radiohead
The Rasmus
Rise Against
Seether
The Strokes
Three Days Grace

Go for it. =D


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 30, 2009)

Mostly thrash with some other stuff thrown in. Here's a few:

Metallica
Testament
Slayer
Armored Saint
Exodus
Evile
Warbringer
Another Black Day
Black Sabbath


Let's see what you got. I know you're a Testament fan, so this should be good.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 30, 2009)

Flareth: Ramblin' Man - Allman Brothers

Storm, Earth, and Fire: Creep - Radiohead

Zeta Reticuli: Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins (This was HAAAAARD.)

Xaldin: Paid in Full - Sonata Arctica

Hematophyte: Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers

glitchedgamer: Indians - Anthrax


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 30, 2009)

Three Days Grace, Marilyn Manson, Innerpartysystem, Greenday, Scatman John, Sum 41, Eminem, Weezer, The Killers, Kings of Leon, Kaiser Chiefs, People In Planes, Katy Perry, Pendulum, Meat Loaf, Cancer Bats, Rolo Tomassi, Muse, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Primus, Fall Out Boy, William Control, Fair to Midland, Beirut, The Frames, Linkin Park, Slipknot and Rammestein.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 4, 2009)

Teh Ebil Snorlax: Monsters - Matchbook Romance


----------



## Ven (Oct 4, 2009)

Dragonforce
All American REjects
Green Day
Simple Plan
Coldplay(Only Viva la Vida)
and general rock songs. (ie: Animal I've Become, Pressing On, etc...)


----------



## Dinru (Oct 4, 2009)

I like symphonic metal, soft rock, J-pop, symphony, ballads, and songs that don't fit into any real genre. So yeah.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 4, 2009)

Dinru: Art of Life - X Japan

(I can't give a YouTube link, as this song's half an hour long, and it'll be split into parts.)

Xaldin, I already did yours.


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 4, 2009)

The Academy Is...
All Time Low
Boys like Girls
Breaking Benjamin
Evermore
The Getaway Plan
Kevin Rudolf
Lady Gaga
Lostprophets
MGMT
My Future lies
Operator Please
Paramore
The Presets
The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Secondhand Serenade
Short Stack
Skillet
Three Days Grace

The main genres I like are Alt. Rock, Techno/dance/hardstyle/trance (anything of that sort) and some rock and pop.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 4, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> Watershed: The Love of Hate - Deadsoul Tribe
> 
> Grimdour: Bonded by Blood - Exodus


I found a much fresher version. Not exactly better, but still.


----------



## Ven (Oct 4, 2009)

YA, I know. But is it OK if you gave me another one?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 4, 2009)

I love my recommendation. THANK YOU.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 6, 2009)

But... but... I got dead tired of Radiohead. >.>


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 6, 2009)

My recommendation was all right.


----------

